# What is your worst fear?



## Lurkman (Aug 21, 2016)

Because I'm weird, curious, and otherwise in need of unnecessary education on things I won't really use in the outside world, I decided to make this thread asking people what their worst fear is.

Stole this topic from another forum, thought it was pretty cool, I decided to try it out here.

The discussion of phobias has always intrigued me, seeing as how most people really don't go in-depth about their phobias, I really became curious as to why people fear this certain thing and feel this way about something. What other fears do people have? Maybe I can discover a phobia I never knew about or didn't really think was an actual fear.

If you can, talk about your phobia, why you have this fear, and if you've faced it. Don't let me tell you how to post though.

For example...



Spoiler



*Claustrophobia *is my worst fear. I have this fear mostly because I feel trapped when I am in a close space, and close spaces usually mean less room to breathe and less oxygen. I have asthma issues. Now, not every room is like this, but I still feel trapped in small rooms. Especially elevators, since your life is really hanging on a thread, and if you get trapped in one, it can take a very long time to get out, and thats assuming you even do. I face this fear alot, mostly in hotels because I travel



Anyways, discuss your fears. Discussion can help with your fear by either overcoming it, or having someone to talk to about it. (If you feel the need for that kind of thing)


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Aug 21, 2016)

Reading a @Jaimas post.
Reading a @KatsuKitty post.
Reading this post.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 21, 2016)

Lurkman said:


> Because I'm weird, curious, and otherwise in need of unnecessary education on things I won't really use in the outside world, I decided to make this thread asking people what their worst fear is.
> 
> Stole this topic from another forum, thought it was pretty cool, I decided to try it out here.
> 
> ...



My worst fear is making a thread like this and getting made fun of for it on Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 21, 2016)

Waking up another day.


----------



## exball (Aug 21, 2016)

Jews


----------



## Lurkman (Aug 21, 2016)

Rio's Husbando said:


> My worst fear is making a thread like this and getting made fun of for it on Kiwi Farms.



Mine too.

Looks like I'm gonna face a fear today huh?


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 21, 2016)

wagglyplacebo said:


> Reading a @Jaimas post.
> Reading a @KatsuKitty post.
> Reading this post.



*THE NIGHTMARE BECOMES REALITY...*


----------



## drain (Aug 21, 2016)

My worst fear is having my dreams shattered.

who am i kiding that already happened
thats why i drink like a hobo, to try to dull the pain


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Aug 21, 2016)

Everyday life.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Aug 21, 2016)

Heights, deep water, gravity ceasing to exist sending me flying off the face of the earth, the cold embrace of Death, anal prolapse, and snails.


----------



## AA 102 (Aug 21, 2016)

Black people are pretty spooky.


----------



## drain (Aug 21, 2016)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> anal prolapse



I'm not kidding, every time I'm running on an very inclined street, I think about this


----------



## Postal Dude (Aug 21, 2016)

Tumblr


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 21, 2016)

Oddly enough mirrors and windows are the two big fears for me

But spiders naw those are totally fine


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 21, 2016)

My only fear is that my death might be painful and involve losing my mind.  Death itself is a joke to me.



Bugaboo said:


> Oddly enough mirrors and windows are the two big fears for me



I used to be afraid of both of those things too, particularly mirrors.  

You know what I realized, though?  They're just made of glass!  So calm down!


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 21, 2016)

Uncovering nudes of Brianna Wu.


----------



## Durable Mike Malloy (Aug 21, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> My only fear is that my death might be painful and involve losing my mind.  Death itself is a joke to me.


Huh, mine's almost exactly the opposite - developing locked-in syndrome and dying painlessly by inches, propped up in front of daytime television and treated like an object by indifferent caregivers despite having cognitive faculties intact. 

My second-worst fear is being hugged unexpectedly by a person in an animal costume.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 21, 2016)

Also, you mirror-fearers, why?


----------



## The Kebab and Calculator (Aug 21, 2016)

Celery. It is the most evil of all foodstuffs.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Aug 21, 2016)

Becoming a quadriplegic.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Aug 22, 2016)

choking on spaghetti


----------



## The Lawgiver (Aug 22, 2016)

Fear of the unknown is a thing I sometimes experience.
More often it's fear of knowing about some deeply disturbing shit though.
Not being afraid of knowing, I mean like when you just KNOW some shit that shouldn't be is an actual tangible thing and it's not going away anytime soon.
A good example being almost any deviant "internet subculture" that currently exists and claims that the reason people don't like them is because they're "scared of the unknown". Like fuck the reason some people try to avoid them, and criticize them for the fucked up shit they're into isn't usually because they "don't know". It's quite the opposite actually.
I've seen some serious shit.


----------



## c-no (Aug 22, 2016)

I fear my own exceptional ends up making me even more of an autist that deserves to be mocked and spat on. On a serious note though, my worst fear is pretty much dying a death in an unexpected manner. The sort that is so sudden you didn't even know it hit you unless you still had enough life in ya to realize what happened before expiring.


----------



## polonium (Aug 24, 2016)

Lightening

I was near to a lightening strike and it is no fun.


----------



## Count groudon (Aug 25, 2016)

Seeing innocent people getting hurt. I'm also not particularly fond of rats, they're gross.


----------



## Picklepower (Aug 25, 2016)

Being trapped in a small room full of hornets and other bugs with stingers, that would be scary.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 25, 2016)

Clowns with machine guns.


----------



## The Janitor (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm afraid of roller coasters. In particular, ones that loop and go upside down



Spoiler: My real fear



hoplophobic to the core. That's a fear of guns. Also deluded and paranoid af. What people don't realize is that there's ALWAYS a sniper hidden somewhere on the roof.


----------



## Shokew (Aug 25, 2016)

My fear is that things will never get better until civil war and/or anarchy break out in the US... And we purge ourselves of the crap holding us back for good. I try not to think about these things, but with all the bad shit I keep learning everyday happening in my country right now, it's next to impossible to not be damn near every negative emotion in the book at this shit.


----------



## Staffy (Aug 25, 2016)

Tiny glass shards.

You really don't want them getting stuck in your foot.


----------



## VJ 120 (Aug 26, 2016)

dying alone due to being ugly. Also wasps.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 26, 2016)

Nothing.


----------



## Ravenor (Aug 26, 2016)

MerriedxReldnahc said:


> Heights, deep water, *gravity ceasing to exist sending me flying off the face of the earth, the cold embrace of Death, anal prolapse,* and snails.



Just to combine them into one nightmare for you - According to a book I read on Biology in space if you where exposed to a full explosive decompression one thing that's got a good chance of happening is you'll have a prolapse, so if gravity did stop working and you drifted off into the void you, die during your prolapse.



The Janitor said:


> hoplophobic to the core. That's a fear of guns. Also deluded and paranoid af. What people don't realize is that there's ALWAYS a sniper hidden somewhere on the roof.



Enjoy your definition.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 26, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> Just to combine them into one nightmare for you - According to a book I read on Biology in space if you where exposed to a full explosive decompression one thing that's got a good chance of happening is you'll have a prolapse, so if gravity did stop working and you drifted off into the void you, die during your prolapse.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your definition.


Oh let's add to that. Explosive decompression has happened to Scuba divers and as one it doesn't scare me because if it happens you'll be exploded before you know it happens.

Enjoy reading this : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byford_Dolphin#Deep_Sea_Driller_accident


----------



## Ravenor (Aug 26, 2016)

Bassomatic said:


> Oh let's add to that. Explosive decompression has happened to Scuba divers and as one it doesn't scare me because if it happens you'll be exploded before you know it happens.
> 
> Enjoy reading this : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Byford_Dolphin#Deep_Sea_Driller_accident



Fuck me...


> It is suggested the boiling of the blooddenatured the lipoprotein complexes, rendering the lipids insoluble.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2016)

Ravenor said:


> Just to combine them into one nightmare for you - According to a book I read on Biology in space if you where exposed to a full explosive decompression one thing that's got a good chance of happening is you'll have a prolapse, so if gravity did stop working and you drifted off into the void you, die during your prolapse.



It would beat the fuck out of dying of bone cancer for months as your bones themselves swell up, first slowly and then quickly, but quickly being measured in months, and the cancer literally shatters your skeleton as you're kept alive by heroic medical measures until you inevitably die, screaming, as even the most potent painkillers known to humanity are unable to kill the pain.  And of course you aren't just allowed to kill yourself and even your access to these painkillers is limited because Christians are worried you'd die an addict.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 26, 2016)

Liberals


----------



## FrankisDank (Aug 26, 2016)

The wrath of Chin Chin. That, and spiders EW gross


----------



## Curt Sibling (Aug 27, 2016)

Being throttled by some terrible phantom made of human hair from an M.R. James novela.


----------



## Zarkov (Aug 27, 2016)

Sharing my bed with DickStrokePhil.


----------



## BurningPewter (Aug 28, 2016)

The chill of truth in my spine when I read theories that white people are the hybrid of black people and aliens.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 28, 2016)

This probably makes me sound like a huge pussy, but I get super freaked out whenever I have my back to a dark space. Shutting down all the lights in my house at night is always a blast.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Aug 28, 2016)

Needles.  Fucking needles.  They're pointy and sore.  I have a low pain threshold and have never liked anything painful.  

Needle phobia is common but honestly, I feel like at my age I shouldn't be so damn scared.


----------



## FuckBitchesGetRiches (Aug 29, 2016)

Getting any kind of foreign object close to my eye. Eye doctor visits are an absolute pain in the ass and I will start hyperventilating and whining like a dog when they put anything near my eyes.


----------



## Dr.Research (Aug 29, 2016)

Not getting into graduate school.
Basically, if I don't get into a program I'll be completely devastated and will have pretty much wasted 4 years of my life.


----------



## Caesare (Aug 30, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> choking on spaghetti




You ever vomited spaghetti? It's no picnic.


----------



## GV 998 (Aug 30, 2016)

Having a thread about me on Kiwi Farms

that or there being no life after death.

Both seem pretty horrifying AND depressing


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Aug 31, 2016)

Boobs. I'm absolutely terrified of boobs. If someone were to show me boobs, I don't know what I'd do. So please, don't show me your boobs. Whatever you do, don't show me your boobs. Especially if they're big and firm and perky and round, because I'd just _hate _that. Don't get me wrong, small boobs frighten me as well, but big ones even more. In fact, let's just say ALL boobs scare me.


----------



## Bassomatic (Aug 31, 2016)

Galvatron said:


> Having a thread about me on Kiwi Farms
> 
> that or there being no life after death.
> 
> Both seem pretty horrifying AND depressing


Now to really fuck with you.

If you die... and are a thread here, you will live on forever as a laughing stock.


----------



## IdentifiedEDOC (Aug 31, 2016)

Dr.Research said:


> Not getting into graduate school.
> Basically, if I don't get into a program I'll be completely devastated and will have pretty much wasted 4 years of my life.


I understand completely! What helps me is to just take a very stoic approach to my professional/personal life... Understand that you can do your best, and the rest is out of your hands. There's no point in stressing yourself out/being miserable about the things you cannot control.


----------



## Kikomi (Aug 31, 2016)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Becoming a quadriplegic.


actually came here to say something along these lines. i'm horrified of the idea of becoming physically disabled/paralyzed.

i think my main fear is going insane. the idea of seeing hallucinations and suddenly being unable to communicate, losing all of my memories and being unable to create new ones, waking up to discover i remember nothing about myself, getting a progressive brain disease that kills neurons and slowly renders my limbs unusable and traps me in my own body while my memories fade away and i'm completely unable to retain coherent thought, that shit scares me so fucking bad. it's mostly the thought of having zero control over my body and mind.


----------



## Dr.Research (Aug 31, 2016)

IdentifiedEDOC said:


> I understand completely! What helps me is to just take a very stoic approach to my professional/personal life... Understand that you can do your best, and the rest is out of your hands. There's no point in stressing yourself out/being miserable about the things you cannot control.


My main hurdle is the GRE. I take it for the second time tomorrow. If I could do ok on that it would take at least half the weight off my shoulders. But I fucking suck at math so I did abysmally the first time. 
But it's good to know someone understands


----------



## Witlich (Sep 9, 2016)

Besides needles? Being swallowed by the ocean on a boat. I've never been to sea, but the thought of it terrifies me gravely.


----------



## Ol' Puss (Sep 11, 2016)

Seeing Revolution 60 in my list of games on Steam.


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 11, 2016)

"I'm sorry, ma'am, but the maternity test came back and you ARE the mother."


----------



## Curt Sibling (Sep 11, 2016)

Trapped in a world filled with dozy-faced fedora autists...Oh, wait...


----------



## Bluebird (Sep 11, 2016)

What irrational fear do you have?
When people create a new thread about a subject, even though there is an existing one BUT THEY WERE TOO LAZY TO CHECK.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Sep 11, 2016)

What hesitation causes to come true.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Sep 11, 2016)

Having children


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Sep 11, 2016)

Of being forgotten. Of being a failure. Of not having succeeded at anything, and especially _being alone_.


----------



## UrbanDecayLover (Sep 11, 2016)

Death I guess?


----------



## polonium (Sep 19, 2016)

Bluebird said:


> What irrational fear do you have?
> When people create a new thread about a subject, even though there is an existing one BUT THEY WERE TOO LAZY TO CHECK.


Worst fear is not necessarily irrational.


----------



## 300mm (Sep 23, 2016)

I used to get the feeling that at night, when I walked up stairs, I'd suddenly feel like a pair of hands were about to grab my ankles.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Sep 23, 2016)

Being in a vegetative state. I watched  Extremis on Netflix, and felt sick through the whole thing. The woman that was semi-conscious and had to be tied up to keep from pulling the respirator tubes out broke my heart. These people that kept their loved ones 'alive' for years because they though a miracle might happen are delusional. I called my mom after watching it and told her to pull the plug if I end up like that.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 24, 2016)

Rabbit Bones said:


> Being in a vegetative state. I watched  Extremis on Netflix, and felt sick through the whole thing. The woman that was semi-conscious and had to be tied up to keep from pulling the respirator tubes out broke my heart. These people that kept their loved ones 'alive' for years because they though a miracle might happen are delusional. I called my mom after watching it and told her to pull the plug if I end up like that.



You should write a living will if that's really your concern.  Without something in writing and someone to present that thing in writing to the doctors, your wishes are unlikely to be carried out.


----------



## DiscountLiquor (Sep 25, 2016)

Death.
:powerlevel: Losing sleep right now 'cause I can't stop thinking about what dying is like.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Sep 25, 2016)

Giving birth.  
:powerlevel: Remaining childless by choice because :autism:, as well as the fact that giving birth sounds scary/painful.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

If @Libtard Baby started acting normal... The thought keeps me up at night


----------



## Spunt (Nov 11, 2019)

Things that rise from the grave. Especially 3 year old threads.

I also hate spiders, but my worst fear is getting stuck somewhere and slowly dying, especially if rescue is near but inaccessible. Like that kid who drowned after the earthquake because his legs were stuck underwater with all the cameras pointing at him. I can't think of a worse way to go, because at least if I was diagnosed with something like turbo-cancer, fatal familiar insomnia or that thing that turns your muscle into bone I could neck myself before my life became unbearable.


----------



## Positron (Nov 11, 2019)

Running out of money.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 11, 2019)

Luckily it's a long ways off for me most likely, but getting dementia.  From what I've seen it's so miserable that I think I'd rather just eat a bullet.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Nov 11, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Luckily it's a long ways off for me most likely, but getting dementia.  From what I've seen it's so miserable that I think I'd rather just eat a bullet.



Oh, it is beyond horrible. I really need to get some killer kebab on retainer so I know that I will die peacefully in my sleep from a bullet to the head if/when I get diagnosed with it.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 11, 2019)

Spunt said:


> Things that rise from the grave. Especially 3 year old threads.
> 
> I also hate spiders, but my worst fear is getting stuck somewhere and slowly dying, especially if rescue is near but inaccessible. Like that kid who drowned after the earthquake because his legs were stuck underwater with all the cameras pointing at him. I can't think of a worse way to go, because at least if I was diagnosed with something like turbo-cancer, fatal familiar insomnia or that thing that turns your muscle into bone I could neck myself before my life became unbearable.


Zombies are extremely spooky.


----------



## Turd Burglar (Nov 11, 2019)

I have an intense fear of anything medical that will hurt. That ranges from piercings or tattoos to bloodwork. I guess I hold my breath, because I end up fainting nearly every time. If I don't faint, I vomit.

I'm always nervous that I will wake up in a puddle of my own piss. Or worse, that I will shit myself. Is that even possible?   

I just avoid going until I absolutely have to, or if I know that there is a very small chance that they will draw blood or give an injection.

Feels bad.


----------



## Bubbly Sink (Nov 6, 2020)

I am afraid of fungi. No idea why, just deathly afraid of mold, mushrooms, and anything with spores


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 6, 2020)

Developing Alzheimer's or some other form of dementia in my old age. I can't imagine a worse hell, having your personality, your memories, the very essence of who you are being slowly erased little by little. I'd rather opt for assisted suicide than live like that.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Nov 6, 2020)

Being the last of my people.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Nov 12, 2020)

Communism/socialism in any form. As fucked up as our system is I have a job and can generally get by with food on my table and a roof over my head. I'd rather die than live in a communist state waiting in breadlines for food out of work because the free market collapsed, and under constant fear.


----------



## Wraith (Nov 13, 2020)

Ben through all of them. Not kidding. Now when crap happens I'm like. "not dis shittu again." It's all so tiresome.


----------



## M0nster (Jul 23, 2021)

Going to prison


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jul 23, 2021)

The collapse of the Western world, the deep open ocean, a bad death, dying alone, brain damage to any extent.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Jul 23, 2021)

My biggest fear is the literal infantilization of humanity. It's happening and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## Ophelia Jones (Oct 19, 2021)

Very specific ik but I have nightmares about this shit.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Oct 19, 2021)

Having to pay child support. Thankfully I escaped a 7.5 year relationship unscathed. Not sure why I wasted most of my 20's with that bitch, she's now 33 and still lives with her mom with no intent to ever move out, unless she find a rich guy that'll take care of her like mommy does. Good luck cow.


----------



## Spamton (Oct 19, 2021)

Losing my grandparents mostly. Or just family death in general.


----------



## Dialtone (Oct 20, 2021)

In no particular order:


Fear of heights, but more specifically structures collapsing underneath me.  I've seen enough Chinese Live Leak vids to make me never trust construction companies.
Losing my mind due to dementia or some other neurodegenerative disease
Spiders in unexpected places like dropping from the ceiling onto me or under a toilet seat
Losing all the money in my bank account unexpectedly or due to something out of my control like an illness or car/house problem and there's nothing I can do about it (had a dream about it and woke up in a cold sweat)


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Oct 20, 2021)

Spamton said:


> Losing my grandparents mostly. Or just family death in general.


Losing a grandparent sucks, even more so when they raised you.


----------



## Spamton (Oct 20, 2021)

WhoIsSutterKane said:


> Losing a grandparent sucks, even more so when they raised you.


yeah that's the case here. My grandparents raised me more than my parents because of family complications. I have a very strong emotional attachment to them and i guess i'm just terrified of loosing them.


----------



## Eurasian Lynx (Oct 20, 2021)

Slowly losing contact with everyone I know and love.


----------

